# What is a Mule account in Diablo II LOD



## fazer (Aug 15, 2004)

What is a Mule account in Diablo II LOD, and how do you create one???

Also what is the general purpose of them?

 I've read and seen people chat about mule accounts, but dont know anything about them, I hope someone can enlighten me  

Thanxs in advance


----------



## neosage (Jun 14, 2004)

when you create an account on closed diablo you can only have 8 characters. Sooner or later you'll come to a point where all of your 8 characters are used up, and their backpacks and chests are completely full. What do you do?

You create another account from the logon screen (create account). Then make a character that you have absolutely no intention of developing, you're just going to use it to store some of your stuff that you don't want to get rid of. Like a mule carries provisions.

Then, with the help of a trusted friend, you both enter a password-protected game, you get your original character carrying all the junk, drop the items or have your friend hold them (safer), leave the game and reenter with your 'mule' character and get said items. Having the friend in the game stops it from ending when you leave. The games just disappear until they've been open for 5 minutes or so.

What you do have to do with the current realease however, is have your mule character, active in a game, for like 2 hours or something. I forget the exact time but it tells you at logon when it's safe, ie, it won't be deleted. So people just 'park' their mule characters in games until they won't be deleted through not playing them.

People generally have item-specific mules; eg one mule for barb stuff, one mule for sorc gear, a rune mule, etc, etc. so when you have dozens of them you can find what ur looking for.


----------



## bluecast (Aug 12, 2003)

Yup, with the current patch, (and the patch before, and the one before,etc.) you have to be active for 2 hours within 2 days.

Also, if you DONT have a trustworthy friend, you can make a private game, stay there for 5 minutes, and drop the items, go out, come back with your mule character and simply pick them back up.


----------



## fazer (Aug 15, 2004)

Thx Dudes


----------

